# Video On Demand pour OSX



## fredus (23 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,
Je viens de m'interesser aux offres de VOD de France television et TF1. Pour Tf1, ça ne fonctionne pas du tout! Pour FT, lors du test de configuration, a la rubrique Window Media Player me renvoie le message "INTROUVABLE".
Puis le test se poursuit avec la bande passante et au final on m'indique que je ne peux pas visualiser la video de mon choix.
Je ne sais pas, au final, si le pb vient du lecteur WMP ou de la bande passante (lors des test j'avais toujours plus de 1200 kbits/s).
Bien sûr, j'utilise Flip for mac; alors je l'ai desactivé, j'ai même reinstaller WMP, redemarrer le mac ...même chose
J'ai testé avec safari et firefox.

Est-ce que quelqu'un à dejà utilisé ce service?? 
Connaissez-vous d'autre services VOD qui fonctionnent pour mac?

Merci de vos réponses.

emac 1ghz - 10.3.9 - freebox


----------



## ntx (23 Juillet 2006)

Déjà tu peux éliminer tous les sites qui fonctionnent en utilisant la dernière version de WMP gérant le DRM : ça marche pas sur Mac et je ne pense pas que c'est près de marcher un jour.  Et là où c'est plus gênant c'est que c'est à ma connaissance le seul système qui gèrent des DRM sur des fichiers vidéo ... en attendant qu'Apple s'y mette.


----------



## fredus (23 Juillet 2006)

Bon Bah...Tant pis!

Merci pour ta réponse ntx et à la prochaine.


----------



## ntx (24 Juillet 2006)

TF1 précise de toutes manières que leur système n'est utilisable que sous Windows.  Vive les DRM propriétaires. :hein: Au moins Apple a eu la politesse de faire une version Windows de iTunes. :rateau:


----------



## gaetan (24 Juillet 2006)

J'avais contacté le service de VOD de TF1 concernant cette incompatibilité et voici leur réponse :

_Bonjour, 

Le système de cryptage des films utilisé sur le site, www.tf1vision.fr , est le DRM (Digital Rights Management). Seul système pour le moment permettant la garantie de diffusion de vidéos sur Internet sans risque de piratage.
Le DRM version 10 est uniquement supporté par le logiciel de Microsoft : Windows Media Player à partir de sa version 10.
Cette version n'est effectivement pas compatible avec le système d'exploitation de MAC et nous le regrettons vivement.

Nous sommes tout comme vous, mécontents de cette incompatibilité. 
Apple ne souhaite pas satisfaire les demandes des Studios de production.

Merci de votre interêt pour le site TF1Vision,

Cordialement
L'equipe de TF1Vision_



Au moins, ça a le mérite d'être clair...


----------



## fredus (24 Juillet 2006)

En effet pour TF1 c clair. ça l'est moins pour france television. Ils semblent indiquer que l'on peut visionner les videos au moins en streaming sur un Mac...Mais perso, c'est comme si il ne detectait pas WMP (version 9 evidemment mais c'est bien vers cette version que leur site renvoi); je ne comprends pas pourquoi??
Merci pour les infos.


----------



## raphpascual (24 Juillet 2006)

Pareil pour Art&#233; VoD;
voici leur r&#233;ponse &#224; mon mail :

Nous nous permettons d&#8217;attirer votre attention sur une
restriction de notre site de VoD li&#233;e &#224; la technologie DRM de Microsoft,
impliquant que le processus de commande soit n&#233;cessairement r&#233;alis&#233; &#224;
partir d&#8217;un navigateur Internet Explorer pour Windows.
Dans l&#8217;&#233;tat actuel du march&#233;, la solution la plus rapide et la plus s&#251;re
pour mettre en oeuvre la s&#233;curisation des fichiers en tenant compte de
notre infrastructure et dans les d&#233;lais tr&#232;s courts qui nous &#233;taient
impartis a consist&#233; &#224; mettre en oeuvre le DRM 10 de Microsoft, qui
aujourd&#8217;hui n&#8217;a pas d&#8217;&#233;quivalent « achetable » cl&#233; en main.
Pour information, la politique de DRM mise en &#339;uvre par Apple est un
syst&#232;me propri&#233;taire ferm&#233; non utilisable par ARTE car utilisable
uniquement par Apple. Leurs DRM ne peuvent &#234;tre utilis&#233;s que dans le cadre
du syst&#232;me i-tunes. Utiliser des DRM compatibles avec les Mac interdirait
donc l&#8217;existence m&#234;me d&#8217;un site comme ARTEVOD ind&#233;pendant de i-tunes.


----------



## zoulou03200 (24 Juillet 2006)

Windows a 90% de PDM. 
Vous imaginez quoi ? que les diffuseurs vont s'emmerder à proposer 1 système Win + WMP et 1 système MacOS + itunes ???
Ca doit être sympa de vivre au pays de contes de fées....


----------



## enka (24 Juillet 2006)

C'est bizarre parce que chez l'INA, il y a des DRM, c'est pas du Microsoft et c'est compatible avec tout le monde...
C'est une question de volonté et surtout de gros sous...


----------



## yan73 (25 Juillet 2006)

Cela veut il dire qu'ils nous restent que la solution P2P pour la Vod ???

@+


----------



## raphpascual (25 Juillet 2006)

enka a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre parce que chez l'INA, il y a des DRM, c'est pas du Microsoft et c'est compatible avec tout le monde...
> C'est une question de volont&#233; et surtout de gros sous...



 Bien s&#251;r. Des syst&#232;mes de protection vid&#233;o ind&#233;pendants ca existe depuis des lustres!
Sorenson fait ca depuis pas mal de temps.


----------



## Souvaroff (25 Juillet 2006)

L'INA se met en tete que tout le monde puisse avoir le droit de visionner des videos, quel que soit la plate forme TF1 nan,  & deja excuse de la reference mais en tant que Chaine de Mer.. Solutions de Mer..  

Attendons juste qu'Apple nous ponde leur iTMS Video , ca va faire Mal
J'espere juste qu'on l'aura aussi en france (parce qu'avec la la Dadvsi qui court euh )


----------



## gaetan (26 Juillet 2006)

Le problème de la France reste le contenu : l'ITMS US est impressionnant par la quantité de séries TV proposées. Ici, on a toujours les clips et les courts de chez Pixar, point barre. 
Donc dans l'hypothèse d'une extension ITMS VOD, il faut espérer qu'il y ait un minimum de contenu côté frenchie. 
Mais bon, comme le dit DM-XM2, si ça se trouve l'ITMS France vit ses dernières heures...


----------



## raphpascual (26 Juillet 2006)

gaetan a dit:
			
		

> Le probl&#232;me de la France reste le contenu



Pas du tout... Ici, les producteurs de contenu vid&#233;o on n' ont rien &#224; bra [BIP] ler d' ITMS. Ils ont d&#233;j&#224; pratiquement tous choisi le WMV 10 qui leur permet une distribution directe et sure via leur propre site, et qui par la m&#234;me occasion couvre 90% du parc informatique.


----------

